# Star Wars Episode 8: Erfahren wir mehr zu Snokes Identität?



## Darkmoon76 (30. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars Episode 8: Erfahren wir mehr zu Snokes Identität?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars Episode 8: Erfahren wir mehr zu Snokes Identität?*


----------



## Cosgrove83 (30. Mai 2017)

Bevor der FIlm im Kino läuft muss ja jeder Handlungsstrang angekündigt und voranalysiert werden. Es kann ja nicht sein das es Menschen gibt die unvorbereitet einen Film sehen möchten und von eventuellen Wendungen überrascht werden möchten. Aber nein, es wird wohl bevorzugt im Internet penetrant darauf hinzuweisen das dieses und jenes super mysteriöse "hust" Geheimnis aufgedeckt und beantwortet wird.

Wäre schön diese leichten Spoiler auf den Fanseiten zu belassen und nicht als fette Newsmeldung auf PCGames zu platzieren. Wer so etwas wissen will, kann sich ja gezielt informieren aber für alle anderen ist das einfach nur störend. Naja, zumindest für mich ist es das.


----------



## redneck33 (31. Mai 2017)

Das macht schon der Trailer der heutigen Filme. Einfach schreckliche Entwicklung. Man will heute gespoilert werden weil die heutige superhelden generation keine Geduld hat. Das zeigt sich auch bei Vorbestellungen. ) Hätte früher nie jemand Geld in die Hand gedrückt bevor man es nicht selbst vor seinen Augen hat,


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2017)

Es ist Jar Jar Binks


----------



## ego1899 (1. Juni 2017)

Darth Plagueis. (^o^)


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2017)

Ähm ist das Bildformat rechts 9:16 statt 16:9 ?


----------



## LOX-TT (1. Juni 2017)

Vielleicht steht die Leinwand bzw. der Bildschirm ja senkrecht


----------

